# Model of Grimsby fishing boat Girl Pat



## Grahampf (4 mo ago)




----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Grahampf said:


> View attachment 694427
> 
> 
> View attachment 694428
> ...


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Great model. Google Grimsby trawler Girl Pat for interesting history of this "snibby".

John T


----------



## inandaship (May 5, 2007)

Interesting history indeed John, my Uncle was befriended by the Orsborne brothers on passage back to London to face trial on SS Inanda, he had bunked school and ran away to sea on her as a cabin boy, ended up as an eng./inspector for the Crown Agents and sadly passed away in Devon a number of years ago.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Small world, inandaship!

John T


----------

